# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Terminology for you PUBMED junkies!!!

## MuscleScience

I will be listing commonly used terms and theories that apply to* biology, genetics,physiology, exercise science, biomechanics, biochemistry, organic chemistry and statistics* so that when you guys search PUBMED or other databases if you dont understand a term or word or theory you can quickly reference it here. 

I will list terms as I think of them, if there is something you have read and dont understand what a word means and its not on here simple ask and if I know what it is I will add it.

Genetics:

*Central Dogma of Molecular biology*: DNA to RNA To Protein.

*DNA:* Nucleic Acid, which holds all the information that regulates cellular process

*Base Pairs:* Two complementary nucleotides that form via hydrogen bonds such as AT and GC. 

*Transcription*: DNA is converted to mRNA, 

*Messenger RNA (mRNA)*: mRNA takes the information from DNA and moves out of the nucleus to an unit called the ribosome.

*Ribosome:* This is the unit that mRNA attaches to and produces Proteins which is called Translation.
*
Codon:* three base pair sequence that encodes for one of 20 amino acids when building proteins in the ribosome. 

*Translation*: mRNA binds with the ribosome and Transfer RNA takes the specific amino acid that the a part of the mRNA encodes for and attaches it to other amino acids, forming a protein. At this point it may not yet be a functional protein which will be described later.

----------


## MuscleScience

More to come

----------


## MuscleScience

even more

----------


## MuscleScience

yet more

----------


## MuscleScience

4.....

----------


## MuscleScience

5.........

----------


## MuscleScience

6.........

----------


## MuscleScience

7.......

----------


## MuscleScience

8...........

----------


## peachfuzz

I think you just about covered everything.

----------


## Narkissos

bump for more.

----------


## MaNiCC

Anymore terminology MS ?

----------


## MuscleScience

> Anymore terminology MS ?


I had plum forgot about this thread, I will try to add more stuff....LOL

----------


## MaNiCC

im doing biology so it would help

 :BbAily:

----------


## MaNiCC

:Chairshot:  get to work finishing this thread MS

 :BbAily:

----------

